

Javascript Engineer at Cloud/Big Data Fusion Startup - mwetzler
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/sof/3721198795.html

======
mwetzler
Can't tell if this job posting is real or just making fun of big data
companies. Definitely laughed out loud :)

